# Vancouver or Calgary for carpenter work?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We would prefer to live in Kelowna but have been told that Kelowna isn't the best area for constant work so am wondering which is the better area and do both pay the same wages. Which area is cheaper for renting? Are there good elementary schools and colleges in these areas too?


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Calgary is the place for work the rent is probably the same.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Brittheplumber. He has his certificates for carpentry now and he'll be getting fantastic references as he's so good at his job. in Canada, what would you call the job title for someone who's qualified as a carpenter but does other things like plumbing, brick work, fitting windows, etc? He does this everyday for whom he works for and also does maintenance on marinas too.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Thanks Brittheplumber. He has his certificates for carpentry now and he'll be getting fantastic references as he's so good at his job. in Canada, what would you call the job title for someone who's qualified as a carpenter but does other things like plumbing, brick work, fitting windows, etc? He does this everyday for whom he works for and also does maintenance on marinas too.


Best to apply with the apprenticeship papers that he has if fully qualified carpenter then apply as carpenter.


----------

